# Fitbit Users?



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Check out SlideStop's Keto thread. If you cut out the grains, you may find that you do not need to count steps. I get a LOT of steps every day, and until I cut out the grains, the scale only went up, no matter what I ate. Once I cut those out, along with sugar, I lost 1/2 pound per week, with no excersize. When I began feeling better, I began riding more, and then dancing, and now riding, dancing, and fairly long distance bike riding( 50 or so miles per week, usually about 20 miles per ride). 

I am quite insulin resistant, and not young, so it took cutting almost all of the carbohydrates out of my diet to continue the weight loss. 

I eat only when I am hungry, only until I am full, and only meat and vegetables. 

Good Luck!!


----------



## mckenzies (May 26, 2017)

Water is a great tool for weight loss. Also, try eating food closest to their original form (with the exception of smoothies). This cuts out multiple additives, sugars, ect. Things like vegetable chips, breads, and such are big no nos (bread was hard for me to cut, so I just started eating whole wheat breads in smaller portions...) Eating more whole foods help your body get all the yummy nutrition it needs easier. Meal prepping for the week is also a huge help, that lays hard boundaries that make it easier to stay on the straight and narrow. Make sure you're educating yourself on different proteins, vitamins, and minerals. When I was studying to become a nutritionist, many people believe all proteins, starches, fats, ect are the same and that is simply not true...

Don't get me wrong, exercise plays an important role in weight loss; however, it is imperative your diet is consistent and nourishing!


----------



## Crimson Rose (Jul 25, 2017)

Thank you for the advice! I was doing really well for a few months following close to guidelines like that, but a few weeks ago everything just kind of fell apart. Hearing it again really helps boost my mind to keep at it xD I do need to really crack down on intake again, and make sure I am getting my eight glasses of water a day. You are both so right, exercise is important but if you fuel your body improperly it can only help it so far :/ The old saying "Garbage in, garbage out" really is true in so many cases in life. Maybe if I focus on bread, pasta, and cake being literal trash it will help me say no LOL


----------

